# من لديه معلومات عن سد مروي فليتفضل بالدخول



## ali abubakr (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,
انا اخوكم علي طالب هندسة مدنيه المستوى الثالث , ولدينا بالجامعه فس خلال الشهر القادم اسبوع المهندس . واقوم بتنظيم معرض متكامل عن سد مروي الذي تم افتتاحه مؤخرا في السودان ويضم المعرض اكثر من قسم هندسي كهندسة الكهرباء والمساحه والمعمار وغيرها من الهندسات التي كانت لها الدور في انشاء السد .
وتكمن المشكله في عدم علمي بدور كل قسم بالضبط, المعنى انني اعلم الفكرة العامه لكن تفاصيل العمل التي يقوم بها كل مهندس بختلاف قسمه بالتفصيل , هذا ما لا اعلمه .
وارجو منكم المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مارس 2009)

*سد مروى - السودان*



ali abubakr قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,





ali abubakr قال:


> انا اخوكم علي طالب هندسة مدنيه المستوى الثالث , ولدينا بالجامعه فس خلال الشهر القادم اسبوع المهندس . واقوم بتنظيم معرض متكامل عن سد مروي الذي تم افتتاحه مؤخرا في السودان ويضم المعرض اكثر من قسم هندسي كهندسة الكهرباء والمساحه والمعمار وغيرها من الهندسات التي كانت لها الدور في انشاء السد .
> وتكمن المشكله في عدم علمي بدور كل قسم بالضبط, المعنى انني اعلم الفكرة العامه لكن تفاصيل العمل التي يقوم بها كل مهندس بختلاف قسمه بالتفصيل , هذا ما لا اعلمه .
> وارجو منكم المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتوجة بالشكر الجزيل للمهندس علي ابو بكر بتذكرينا بهذا المشروع الذي يعتبر مفخرة لكل مسلم ومواطن عربي لما يشكلة هذا المشروع من انجاز وتحدي بكل المقاييس الهندسية في مجال بناء السدود والذي للاسف الشديد اقولها وبحسرة ان مثل هذه المشاريع قلة من مهندسينا لديهم المعرفة ولا اقول الخبرة في هذا المجال والذي يعتبر حكرا على الشركات العالمية الاجنبية، ولمعرفتي السابقة في مجال السدود فقد شدني هذا السؤال الى ان اقدم هذا الموضوع المختصر عن سد مروى وهو تجميع لما نشر في شبكة الانترنت ، وان شاء الله اتمكن من القاء الضوء اكثر على النواحي الهندسية التنفيذية في المرات القادمة حتى تعم الفائدة والمعرفة لدى اكبر عدد من المهندسين الاعضاء والزائرين لهذا المنتدى الذي يعتبر قبلة علم لمن يطلب المعرفة والاستفادة من التطور الهندسي من خلال شبكة الانترنت وقضاء وقت فيه الاستفادة والمتعة العلمية بدلا من اضاعة الوقت على المسلسلات والمواقع التي ليس فيها اي فائدة فهي كغثاء السيل .
قبل ايام 3-3-2009 تم الاحتفال بتشغيل وحدات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من سد مروى بالسودان ولكن بسبب الظروف السياسية المحيطة بالسودان غطت على هذا المشروع الضخم ويعتبر سد مروى الذي انشأ في السودان من أضخم المشاريع في العالم في مجال السدود وتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية وهو من المشاريع العملاقة بحق والذي من المتوقع منه باذن الله ان يغير الحياة الزراعية والتطور في السودان ولكن للاسف ما يتعرض له هذا البلد العربي في كل يوم من المشاكل بحيث ما ينتهي من شملكة حتى تظهر له مشكلة اخرى وكانها سلسلة متصولة متواصلة تكاد لا تنتهي .
فهذا البلد العربي الذي يعتبر سلة العذاء الزراعي والحيواني لكافة العالم الاسلامي جلعه هدفا لاطماع استعمارية من نوع جديد.​فالندعو العلي القدير ان يحمى الله هذا البلد ارضا وشعبا انه سميع مجيب
*




*
*نبذة تعريفية مشروع سد مروى*
*MEROWE DAM PROJECT*​*معلومات أساسية*
*يقع السد في منطقة الحمداب بمعتمدية مروى بالولاية الشمالية بالسودان على بعد 350 كيلومتر شمال العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم 40 كيلومتر من مدينة مروى.وحوالي 30 كيلومتر من نورى. *​*بدأت الدراسات للمشروع منذ منصف الأربعينات من القرن الماضي بواسطة الحكومة المصرية في مطلع الثمانينات تمت دراسة ما قبل الجدوى بواسطة المستشار السويدي سويكو في 1993م اكتملت دراسة الجدوى بواسطة المستشار الكندي موننكو اقرا بتمويل من البنك الدولي .. صدر في أكتوبر2001م *
التقرير النهائي للدراسة التفصيلية وتصميم جسم السد ومحطة الكهرباء من قبل المستشار الروسي معهد هايدروبروجكت.



في مارس من العام 1999م تم تأسيس وحدة تنفيذ سد مروى .. في مرحلة ما قبل التنفيذ أوكلت الوحدة لشركة لامير الألمانية عمل مراجعة وتحديث للدراسات الفنية واكتمل العمل فيها في ديسمبر 2000م وأحالت تقريرها إلى معهد هايدروبروجكت الروسي لاعداد التصميم النهائي وذلك بالتعاون مع المستشار الانجليزى ماكدونالد​ 

تعاقدت الوحدة مرة أخرى مع المستشار الكندي LAVALIN SNC لإجراء مراجعة أخرى بغرض التمويل Bankability assessment

من جهة أخرى تم التعاقد مع المستشار البريطاني PB POWER لإجراء دراسة خطوط النقل .. في فبرائر 2002م تم التعاقد مع شركة لامير الألمانية كاستشاري للمشروع حتى انتهاء فترة الضمان​
​





*معلومات عن المستشار لامير الألمانية *​ 
شركة لأمير العالمية عبارة عن هيئة استشارية هندسية مستقلة مقرها الرئيسي ألمانيا. 
هذه الهيئة متخصصة في عمل الدراسات والجانب الاستشاري في مجالات الطاقة والموارد المائية والتقنية الخاصة بالبيئة. 
من أهم أهداف هذه الهيئة الانفتاح علي العالم وفتح أفاق جديدة في مجال بدائل الطاقة ومجال بناء السدود والجسور. 



تأسست شركة لأمير العالمية بألمانيا عام 1966 كشركة هندسية مستقلة أصل هذه الشركة كان قسم الهندسي بالشركة الأم التي أسسها وليم الأمير عام 1890 وكانت تسمي (W.Lahmeyer Company ) .​ 

تعتبر شركة لأمير العالمية من أضخم الشركات العالمية الهندسية التي تستطيع أن تقدم تصوراً متكاملا لكل الأعمال الهندسية وملحقاتها المتعلقة بها بواسطة فريقها الفني الخاص بها. 

تعمل الشركة في المجالات التالية:- 
الاستشارات.. 
الخدمات الإدارية. 
يعمل بالشركة أكثر من 800 شخص من جنسيات مختلفة من 40 دولة في العالم ويوجد بينهم خبراء ومهندسون وعلماء اقتصاديون ذو معرفة دقيقة اكتسبوا خبرات إضافية بعملهم عدة عقود في مختلف البلدان هذه المعرفة لخبراء لأمير هي الأساس الذي أهل الشركة لتنفيذ المشاريع بمختلف إحجامها وأنواعها بنجاح تام. 
عملت الشركة في مجال الاستشارات في أضخم مشاريع البيئة التحتية في دول كثيرة من العالم التي شملت مجالات الطاقة المختلفة منها مصادر المياه الموصلات إدارة المشاريع التكنولوجيا والبيئة وللشركات صلات ورابط مع شركاء أكفاء في المناطق الرئيسية بالعالم. 
خلال العشر سنوات الفائتة عملت الشركة في 196 مشروعا في 38 بلدا أفريقا من بينها السودان. 
ثلاثة وعشرون سدا توزعت علي بلدان العالم المختلفة تعتبر ثروة من الخبرة نالتها لأمير العالمية حيث ساهمت في إنشاء السدود الخرسانية والركامية والترابية في أكثر من 17 دولة في أسيا وأوربا وأميركا الجنوبية أما في أفريقا فكانت لأمير استشارياً في إنشاء السدود المختلفة الأنواع ومتباينة الارتفاع والسعة التخزينة حيث ساهمت بإنشاء سدود في كل من يوغندا وموريشوص وملاوي وزامبيا وبوركينا فاسو وفي ألمانيا كانت إسهاماتها في سدود كلولديتال 1 و 2 وسد نينكتن وفي أسيا سد كارفة وسد قوت قات العلوي وسد مسجد سليمان بإيران وسد باكون في ماليزيا وهو سد ركامي ذو وجه خرساني وسد أقوادي لا وسد سيكو 2 في هندوراس وفي أمريكا الجنوبية سد باراغواي والأرجنتين والذي يبلغ ارتفاع 42 مترا وتسع بحيرته 21000 مليون متر مكعب.​
​





*سد مروي:- *​ 
في عام 2000 قامت شركة لأمير عن طريق سد مروي بعمل خرط بالتصوير الجوي للمشروع المقترح وقع الاختيار علي الشركة لتكون المستشار الفني للمشروع. 


*المشاريع التحضيرية للسد*

خط سكة حديد من محطة البان (الكاسنجر) وحتى موقع السد بطول 22 كيلومتر
الطريق البرى بين السد ومدينة كريمة بطول 27 كيلومتر
طريق مروى موقع السد بطول 42 كيلومتر
المدينة السكنية وتضم سبعين منزلا مع الخدمات
*جسم السد*​


يبلغ الطول الكلى لسد مروى حوالي 9228.2 مترا على ضفتي نهر النيل ويبلغ ارتفاعه 60 مترا وهو بذلك يعد سدا متوسط الارتفاع ولكنه في نفس الوقت ينتج الطاقة التي تنتجها السدود المرتفعة وذلك لعمق نهر النيل ووفرة مياهه 
يتكون جسم السد الرئيسي من عدد من السدود وهى:
السد الخرساني وتقع فيه الأجزاء الرئيسية وهى محطة التوليد الكهربائي والبوابات السفلى والمفيض ويقع في جزء من جزيرة (مروى) بكسر الميم بطول 5246 مترا في القناة اليمنى لنهر النيل 

وهناك خمس سدود أخرى اثنان منها ركاميان بكساء من الخرسانة وآخران ركاميان والخامس ركامي بنواة طينية وتتراوح ارتفاعاتها ما بين 52 إلى 65 مترا وجملة أطوالها 3982 ..​ 



يبلغ عدد الأنشطة الرئيسية بالمشروع حوالي 614 منشطا تنفذ في فترة زمنية قدرها حوالي خمس سنوات وخمسة وأربعون يوما وهو زمن قياسي إذا ما قورن بدراسة (موننكو اقرا) إذ يحتاج المشروع وفقا لتلك الدراسة إلى حوالي سبع سنوات وتسعة اشهر ..


تم إجراء دراسات جيولوجية للسد امتدت لأعماق تزيد عن ال50 مترا داخل الصخور التي تحت السدود الخرسانية وأجريت اختبارات التربة والصخور بجامعة (كالسروى) بألمانيا. وعلى ضوء هذه الفحوصات التي قام بها بيت الخبرة الكندي ودراسة جدواها وبيت الخبرة الروسي قام الخبراء بتقييم الدراسات ووضع التصميمات المناسبة لها .. 

تم استخدام الرماد الطائر في خلطة الاسمنت لتقليل درجة الحرارة العالية الناتجة عن الخلط في المصنع الخرساني.​
​


​



*مصانع الخرسانة*​




يوجد مصنعات للخرسانة بمنطقة تشييد جسم السد, تبلغ سعة المصنع الأول 240 متر مكعب في الساعة, ويتكون من خلاطين.. 
المصنع مزودا بخزانين للاسمنت سعة الخزان الواحد 100 طن وخزان أخر للرماد المتطاير بسعة 100 طن. يوجد أعلى المصنع خزان للركام, في المرحلة الأولى قبل خلط الخرسانة وهو الركام المنقول من الكسارات, وتم تزويد هذا الخزان بجهاز تبريد. ويبلغ سعة المصنع الثاني 120 متر مكعب في الساعة, ويتكون من ثلاثة خلاطات, زود هذا المصنع بخزان للاسمنت وأخر للرماد المتطائر, سعة كل على حده 100 طن, ويوجد أعلى المصنع خزان للركام مزود بجاهز تبريد, كلا المصنعان مزودان بعدد أربعة خزانات كبيرة سعة 1500 طن, ثلاثة منها للاسمنت وواحد للرماد المتطاير.. هذه الخزانات متصلة بكلا المصنعين لتزويدهما بالاسمنت والرماد المتطاير بصورة مستمرة . يوجد بالمصنعين غرفة تحكم الية لبرمجة المواد المكونة للخرسانة. 
*الكبرى العائم*
يتكون من 270 قطعة, يبلغ عرض الكبرى 9 أمتار ويوجد على طرفيه ممر للمشاة بعرض 1 متر ودرابزين بارتفاع 70 سم. 
ويتحمل الكبرى الشاحنات حتى وزن 100 طن ويصل الطول حتى 756 مترا عند ارتفاع منسوب النيل.






*عقود الأعمال المختلفة*
فازت بعقد الأعمال المدنية لجسم السد مجوعة الشركات الصينية J.V.CCMD وبقيمة 555 مليون دولار .. وفازت بعقد محطة كهرباء السد شركة الستوم الفرنسية ALSTOM بقيمة 257.23 مليون يورو . وهناك بعض الشركات الأوربية والتي اتفق عليها لتعمل مقاولا مع شركة الستوم وهى شركة ABBالسويسرية وشركة ABB الإيطالية وشركة SIEMENS الألمانية .. وفازت بعقد خطوط نقل الكهرباء والمحطات الفرعية مجموعة الشركات الصينية هاربين / جيلين HPE / JILINE .. 
وفازت بعقد الأبواب والمعدات الهايدروميكانيكية لمحطة كهرباء سد مروى مجموعة الشركات الصينية CCMD عقد إعادة التوطين بتكلفة حوالي 392 مليون دولار .. المتأثرين يمثلون مجموعات مناطق الحمداب وامرى بالولاية الشمالية والمناصير بولاية نهر النيل .. أماكن توطينهم هي: الملتقى والمكابراب ووادي المقدم وكحيلة شرق ومواقع أخرى 

*محطة توليد كهرباء سد مروى*​تم توقيع عقد تصنيع وتوريد وترحيل وتسلي222 عاملاي 13 ديسمبر 2003م بالخرطوم, تنتج محطة توليد كهرباء سد مروى طاقة تقدر ب 1250 ميغاواط من خلال 10 وحدات باستخدام توربينات تنتج كل واحدة منها 125 ميغاواط. يشارك في تنفيذ مشروع محطة التوليد عدد 222 عاملا كما يتم تدريب مما يزيد عن المائتين من الكوادر الفنية والهندسية السودانية 
يستخدم المشروع فرق جهد 500kv كما يستخدم المشروع أل GIs ذو المزايا المتعددة مما يمكن الماكينة من اعطاء 122 WVAR ومن أهم سمات تصميم المحطة أنها تقع خلف السد كجزء أصيل من السد الخرساني مما يسهل صيانتها وصيانة كامل معداتها 




مشاريع محطة توليد الكهرباء الخمسة وهى : 

التوربينات وهى نوع الفرانسيس وعددها عشرة مع الحواكم وتبريد المحطة وتفريغ​
التوربينات من المياه الزائدة, قيمة العقد حوالي 309 مليون يورو​
المولدات ويشمل المولدات وملحقاتها وهى عشر مولدات كل مولد ينتج 125 ميغاوات وقيمة العقد حوالي 49.343916 مليون يورو​
المحولات ويشمل المحولات الرئيسية والمحولات الاتوماتيكية وقواطع الدائرة والكوابل والعوازل والتيار المباشر للملحقات والحماية للمعدات الكهربائية والأرضيات ومانعات الصواعق, والمحولات تقوم برفع الجهد إلى 500 ميغاوات لتأخذ مجراها في التوزيع لأسلاك الضغط العالي.​
الآليات الهيدروميكانيكية​
فازت به الشركة الصينية CCMD​


*مكونات العقد*
آليات محطة التوليد
آليات بوابات المفيض​آليات البوابات السفلى

آليات راس الخزان​ 



آليات التركيب والخزان 


توازن المحطة وملحقات المحطة ويتكون من 36 وحدة ويشمل أجهزة ومعدات المناولة والكرينات والسقائل وضواغط الهواء وأجهزة القياسات الهايدرومائية وأجهزة ومعدات تنقية الزيوت والورش الميكانيكية وأجهزة تغذية محطة التوليد وملحقاتها بالتيار ويشمل العقد على محول احتياطي وإضاءة المحطة والمحطات الفرعية وأجهزة التبريد والتكييف بنظام مركزي وإمداد مياه الشرب والإطفاء والصرف الصحي وتصريف المياه المتسربة من الخزان وتصفية المياه المتدفقة إلى النيل من الزيوت ويشمل العقد على أجهزة اتصالات ونظام فيديو وراديو ومايكروفونات قيمة العقد 33.921168 مليون يورو​


​



*خطوط نقل الكهرباء *​




خطوط نقل الكهرباء بطول اجمالى يقدر ب 1774 كيلومتر 
خطوط 220 كيلوفولت وخطوط 500 كيلوفولت التي تنفذ لأول مرة في السودان
خطى 500 كيلوفولت المزدوجة من مروى إلى المرخيات بام درمان

خط مروى دنقلا 220 كيلوفولت​ 



خط مروى عطبرة 500 كيلوفولت


خط عطبرة بورتسودان 

المقاول الرئيسي شركة HPE الصينية​
​


​



*مشروعات مصاحبة للخزان*​





*كبرى مروى – كريمة*
الطول 396 متر
العرض 20.5 متر
يتكون من 9 فضاءات و10 دعامات

صمم الكبرى بمواصفات عالمية تناسب متطلبات النقل النهري​ 



تتكون المنشئات من الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد


من المتوقع اكتمال العمل في مايو 2007 م

تقوم تنفيذه شركة جيلين الصينية JILIN
التمويل من الشركة الوطنية الصينية للبترول CNPC بتكلفة 12.8 مليون دولار
العمر الافتراضي للكبرى 120 سنة​
​


​



*مطار مروى الدولي*​





*تمويل مشروع سد مروى*
الصندوق العربي للإنماء الاقتصادي والاجتماعي 250 مليون دولار
الصندوق الكويتي للتنمية الاقتصادية العربية 150 مليون دولار
الصندوق السعودي للتنمية 200 مليون دولار

صندوق ابوظبى للتنمية 150 مليون دولار​ 



حكومة سلطنة عمان 106 مليون دولار


حكومة دولة قطر 16 مليون دولار 

حكومة جمهورية الصين الشعبية 460 مليون دولار
حكومة جمهورية السودان 634 مليون دولار​
​


​









 





​ 
بدأ العمل في مشروع سد مروي لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية في السودان وذلك بتشغيل التوربينتين الاولي والثانية بالمشروع لتغذية الشبكة القومية عبر خطوط النقل. حيث أنهما سيضيفان إلى الشبكة القومية عند تشغيلهما حوالي (250) ميجاواط بواقع 125 ميجاواط لكل توربينة ليتوالى دخول الوحدات الباقية من محطة كهرباء سد مروي بواقع توربينتين كل ثلاثة أشهر حتى تكتمل مع نهاية العام القادم ليكون إنتاجها الكلي من الكهرباء (1250) ميجاواط .











​ 


تتكون محطة توليد سد مروي من عشر وحدات توربينية من نوع فرانسيس تاربين سعة الوحدة الواحدة 125 ميقاواط والسعه الكلية للمحطة 1250 ميقاوط وإِِجمالي الطاقة السنوية المتوقعة للمحطة 5600 قيقاواط ساعة.​ 

يشتمل عقد محطة التوليد علي خمسة عقود تنفذها شركة الستوم الفرنسية " ALSTOM" التي تقوم بتصميم جميع المعدات وتوريدها وتصنيعها واختبارها وترحيلها الي الموقع وتركيبها وعمل الاختبارات النهائية وتسليمها الي المالك وحدة تنفيذ السدود. ​ 
عقد التوربينات : يشتمل علي تصميم وتوريد وتصنيع وتركيب عشر توربينات من نوع فرانسيس تاربين مع ملحاقاتها من الحواكم الاكترونية وانظمة التبريد وانظمة التفريغ اذ تم تصنيع الغالبيه العظمي من معدات التوربينات .
وبدء العمل الفعلي للتركيب في الستة الاولي وكذلك تركيب مواسير انظمة التبريد والتفريغ لجميع التوربينات كما وصل الي الموقع الجزء الدوار للتوربينة الاولي.





​عقد المولدات : يشمل علي تصميم و توريد وتصنيع وتركيب عشرة مولدات كهربائيه من النوع الشبه المظلي بجهد قدره 13.8 كيلوفولت بالإضافة الي نظام التهوية والإنارة وقد وصلت وتم اجراء كل الاختبارات المطلوبة بمصانع المقاول.
عقد المحولات : يشمل علي تصميم و توريد وتصنيع وتركيب جميع المحولات 13.8/ 500 و 500/ 220 كيلوفولت وانظمة المفاتيح GIS & AIS وانظمة الاجهزه والحماية ونظام التاريض يذكر ان جميع معدات عقد المحولات قد وصلت الي الموقع وجاري العمل في تركيب نظام التاريض لجميع اجزاء المحطه والقنوات كما تم اجراء جميع الاختبارات بالمصانع.
عقد توازان المحطة : يشتمل علي تصميم و توريد وتصنيع وتركيب انظمة التحكم والتهويه والتبريد وانظمة المياه وانظمة معالجة المياه وانظمة معالجة الزيوت وانظمة الصرف الصحي وانضمة التفريغ والنز وانظمة الاضاءه وانظمة الاتصالات والتلفونات والمراقبه وكذلك ورش الصيانه ومولدات الديزل الاحتياطيه و المصاعد و معدات كهرباء الضغط المنخفض. 





​ 
عقد الاليات الهيدروميكانيكيه : ويشمل علي تصميم و توريد وتصنيع وتركيب جميع مواسير سحب التوربيينات و جميع البوابات والرافعات بالمحطة والمفيض والقنوات والشبك الواقي لمداخل التوربينات وكذلك جميع معدات ممرات نظافة الاطماء بالمحطة.

من اهم ميزات محطة التوليد هي :

* جزء أصيل من السد مما قلل تكلفة التشييد والتركيب
* تصميم المدخل يقلل من تراكم الأعشاب والاطماء 
* وجود أبواب سفلي لنظافة الإطماء
* المحطة التحويلية ونظام المفاتيح جي آي إس (GIS) 
* الالتزام بمحددات البيئة في أنظمة المياه والزيوت





​ 





​ 
والى اللقاء باذن الله في تكلمة لهذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو امامه (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم : غفر لنا ولك ولوالدينا وجزاك الله خيرا جهد طيب . ودمتم


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (11 مارس 2009)

سد مروي ثمرة التعاون العربي للقضاء على الفقر بالسودان
*

سد مروي أحد أكبر المشروعات لإنتاج الكهرباء في أفريقيا (الجزيرة نت)
*​ 
يقترب السودان من إنجاز مشروع سد مروى الذي يعد أهم مشروع تنموي تشهده البلاد منذ الاستقلال، وتعلق عليه آمالا عريضة لإحداث نهضة اقتصادية وعمرانية واجتماعية ينتظر أن تشكل نقلة كبيرة للسودان, ما يجعل الرئيس السوداني عمر البشير يصفه دائما بمشروع القضاء على الفقر في السودان. 

فالسد الذي يعد واحدا من أكبر المشاريع في القارة الأفريقية لإنتاج الكهرباء بطاقة تبلغ 1250 ميغاواط سيساعد في عملية الري الانسيابي ويضاعف من رقعة الأرض الزراعية ويحسن خطوط الملاحة النهرية، كما سيوفر بحيرة تخزين للمياه بطول 176 كلم.

ويقع مشروع السد على مجرى نهر النيل الرئيسي على بعد 350 كيلومترا شمال الخرطوم عند موضع الشلال الرابع، عند جزيرة مروى التي حيث أطلق عليه اسمها. 

ويبلغ إجمالي طول السد 9.2 كلم، ويبلغ أقصى ارتفاع له 67 مترا. أما جسم السد فيتكون من عدة أنواع من السدود الخرسانية والركامية على ضفتي النهر.

كما صاحب عملية البناء عدد من المشاريع التحضيرية، مثل إنشاء عدد من الطرق والجسور وخط للسكة الحديد ومدينة سكنية لإقامة فريق العمل.




سد مروي ينتج 1250 ميغاواط من الكهرباء (الجزيرة نت)

ومن أبرز المشاريع التي صاحبت إنشاء السد جسر الصداقة العملاق على مجرى النيل يربط ضفتيه الشرقية والغربية، بتكلفة بلغت 15 مليون دولار تبرعت الصين التي نفذته بعشرة ملايين. 

ويعد الجسر الذي استغرق إنشاؤه ثلاثة أعوام قبل افتتاحه في العام 2007 معبرا للطريق القاري دنقلا-مروي-عطبرة- وحتى بورتسودان على ساحل البحر الأحمر. 

أما مطار مروي الجديد الذي أنجز 80% منه حتى الآن فيعد معلما يبشر بالتنمية المنتظرة حيث جرى تصميمه على أحدث طراز ليصبح مطارا دوليا.​
*دعم عربي *
تعود الدراسة الأولى للمشروع الذي بدأ تشييده عام 2003 إلى العام 1945 من القرن الماضي حيث قامت بها الحكومة المصرية في ذلك الوقت لكن الاحتلال البريطاني لم يعر الأمر اهتماما.

ومنذ العام 1983 بدأ الاهتمام مجددا بالمشروع وقدمت دراسات سويدية وكندية وروسية وألمانية.

وقدمت الصناديق العربية للمشروع الذي اقترب من نهايته 850 مليون دولار فيما قدم السودان 575 مليون دولار والصين 520 مليون دولار. 

وبشأن ما وصل إليه العمل حاليا في السد يقول الوزير المدير التنفيذي لوحدة تنفيذ السدود إنه تم تنفيذ 92% من أعمال الإنشاءات، ومن المقرر أن يدخل نهاية العام الحالي أول توربين توليد في الشبكة القومية للكهرباء بطاقة 250 ميغاواط/ ساعة من إجمالي 1250 ميغاواط/ ساعة تمثل الطاقة الكلية للمحطة.



*توطين وآثار*
لم يخل المشروع من وجه آخر يتعلق بالمتضررين من سكان المنطقة الذين تم إخلاؤهم من أراضيهم وبيوتهم لإقامة المشروع ويقدر عددهم بنحو 52 ألف نسمة.
 

وكثفت الحكومة جهودها لإعادة توطينهم على مراحل في مناطق بديلة بالولاية، في الملقى وأمري والمناصير. 





إحدى البعثات الأثرية لإنقاذ آثار المنطقة (الجزيرة نت)
وجرى توطين نسبة كبيرة منهم واستؤنفت حياتهم في المزارع التي أعطيت لهم، لكن هذا لا ينفي وجود عدد من المتضررين لا يزال يشكون إخلاءهم من أرضهم. 

وصاحبت عملية إنشاء السد عملية أخرى لإنقاذ آثار منطقة الشلال الرابع التي شاركت فيها 14 بعثة أثرية عالمية استجابت للنداء العالمي من أجل إنقاذ آثار المنطقة التي جرى نقلها إلى المتحف القومي تمهيدا لعرضها في متحف خاص بها.

وتحضر تلك البعثات لعقد مؤتمر عالمي بنهاية العام الحالي لعرض ما قامت به على مدار ستة مواسم في هذا المجال. 

​

منقول الجزيرة نت


----------



## أحمد كنين (11 مارس 2009)

الشكر لكم جميعا ... سد مروي قمة فى الانجاز .. ونتمنى ان يقضى على الفقر فى السودان الى الابد .. الى الابد .


----------



## magdi omran (11 مارس 2009)

معلومات قيمة فنية وادارية حتي للمقيمين بالسودان عن اضخم مشروع استراتيجي بالسودان


----------



## م. هشام عباس (12 مارس 2009)

magdi omran قال:


> معلومات قيمة فنية وادارية حتي للمقيمين بالسودان عن اضخم مشروع استراتيجي بالسودان


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى

والله كلامك صح 100%

معلومات قيمة جدا جدا جدا حتى لنا نحن المهندسين المقيمين بالسودان مع العلم اننى شاركت فى انشاء الخط الحديدى من الكاسنجر الى السد 

شكرى الخاص وتقديرى الكبييييييييييييييييير الى المهندس رزق حجازى :75::77::12:
بس سؤال صغير جدا انت سودانى؟

 تحياتى للجميع


----------



## م. هشام عباس (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ايضا اقدم شكرى الكبير الى ياسر عبدالله محمد على المعلومات ارجو من الله له التوفيق

وان شاء الله نقضى الفقر فى السودان آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

 تحياتى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 مارس 2009)

م. هشام عباس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى
> 
> والله كلامك صح 100%
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على كلماتك اما بخصوص سؤالك " بس سؤال صغير جدا انت سودانى؟" فكل البلاد العربية والاسلامية اتشرف ان اكون من اي بلد منها ولا فرق بينهم في المحبة.
ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة بخصوص هذا المشروع من النحاية الاقتصادية فهو من اكبر المشاريع الاقتصادية على مستوى قارة افريقيا وربما يفوق السد العالي اذا احسن استغلالة .
اما من الناحية الهندسية فهو من ضمن اكبر السدود في العالم .
مع دعائي بان يحفظ الله الله السودان شعبا وارضا وان يوفقهم لما فيه خير لبلادهم.


----------



## م. هشام عباس (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى

بخصوص رك الجميل:
السلام عليكم
اشكرك على كلماتك اما بخصوص سؤالك " بس سؤال صغير جدا انت سودانى؟" فكل البلاد العربية والاسلامية اتشرف ان اكون من اي بلد منها ولا فرق بينهم في المحبة.
ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة بخصوص هذا المشروع من النحاية الاقتصادية فهو من اكبر المشاريع الاقتصادية على مستوى قارة افريقيا وربما يفوق السد العالي اذا احسن استغلالة .
اما من الناحية الهندسية فهو من ضمن اكبر السدود في العالم .
مع دعائي بان يحفظ الله الله السودان شعبا وارضا وان يوفقهم لما فيه خير لبلادهم.

قصد سؤالى لان المعلومات الانت ذكرتها دقيقة جدا
وكان سردك للموضوع مبنى عن معرفة قريبة

تحياتى لكل الامة العربية 
تحياتى لكل الامة الاسلامية
تحياتى لكل المهندسين
تحية خاصة لك مهندس رزق


----------



## مكحول (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يااخي على هدا المجهود القيم


----------



## mktail (20 مارس 2009)

الله يحمي السودان
شكراَ جزيلاً على الموضوع


----------



## mady78 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

لك كل الفخر والاعزاز من اخوك العطبراوى,اعتبرنى صديقا دائما


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. وشكرا ل م.رزق ع المعلومات القيمة عن هذا المشروع العملاق و بأنتظار التكملة 
مع امنياتي للشعب السوداني الشقيق كل الموفقية و الازدهار


----------



## أبو أحمد. (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد مشاركة مفيدا جدا


----------



## مصعب علاء الدين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

من ادارة المحولات واجهزة الضغط العالي بالادارة العامة للتوليد حيث اشار الى أن عقد المحولات يتكون من عدد من الانشطة يمثل المنشط الرئيسي فيها المحولات الرئيسية، وهي بدورها تتكون من خمسة محولات يبلغ سعة المحول الواحد منها 94 MVA حيث يتكون كل محول من هذه المحولات الخمسة من عدد ثلاثة أوجه Single phase - Single pole transfermens والتركيب العام للمحولات هو أن كل مولدين يتم ربطهما معاً بمحول واحد وعند خروج الكهرباء من المولد فانها تكون بفرق جهد 13.8 ك.ف تمر عبر مفاتيح قواطع تسمى مفاتيح - قواطع المولدات وتتجمع الكهرباء الداخلة في قنوات توصيل أو قنوات توزيع «BUS DUCTS» لتدخل الى المحول الرئيسي. هذا المحول الرئيسي مهمته الاساسية رفع فرق الجهد من 13.8 ك.ف الخارج من المولدات الى فرق جهد «500» كيلوفولت ومن ثم يرسل الى المحطة التحويلية GIS «المحطة ذات القواطع والفاصلات المعزولة بالغاز».

واضاف المهندس محمد موسى قائلاً إن المحطة أو ما نسميه «ببيت الطاقة» تحتوي على خمسة بلوكات 5 BLOOKS ويحوي كل بلوك محول رئيسي واحد، وكل محول به ثلاثة «3» أوجه فاننا يمكن ان نقول بذلك إن عدد الاوجه الرئيسية للمحولات هي «15» وجه . كما ان هناك وجه احتياطي يكمل الاوجه الى «16» وجه ويكون احتياطياً يستخدم اثناء حدوث عطب في أي من اوجه المحولات العاملة ويحافظ على استمرارية التيار الكهربائي.

الكهرباء الخارجة من هذه المحولات التي تم رفعها الى 500 ك.ف تدخل مباشرة الى المحطة التحويلية وهي بدورها تتكون من مجموعة من القواطع، والفاصلات ومنظمات للتيار وفرق الجهد وتدخل الكهرباء الى هذه المحطة التحويلية قادمة من المحولات الرئيسية بفرق جهد «500» كيلوفولت.

للمحطة التحويلية عدد من الامتيازات التفضيلية اولها انها محطة مختصرة جداً، اي انها لا تأخذ مساحة كبيرة، اضافة الى أن المعدات لا تحتاج الى اجراءات صيانة متكررة وهي كذلك غير مكلفة مادياً من ناحية الصيانة ولكنها في نفس الوقت ذات ضمانات فنية عالية جداً.

الهدف الرئيسي لهذه المحطة انه عند دخول الكهرباء الى المحولات، فانها تتجمع معاً في قضيب توصيلي واحد «BUS BAR» ومن ثم تخرج بكوابل في اتجاه الخط الأول وهو المرخيات «1» بفرق جهد 500 كيلوفولت والخط الثاني المرخيات «2» بجهد «500» كيلوفولت وخط عطبرة بفرق جهد «500» ك.ف ومن هذه المحطة يتم انزال خطين «في شكل كوابل» الى الولاية الشمالية بفرق جهد «500» كيلوفولت وهذه الخطوط معاً تخرج من محطة GIS المعزولة بالغاز للدخول في محطة اخرى وهذا هو المنشط الثالث من مناشط عقد المحولات وتسمى «ساحة نهايات الكوابل» «POTHEAD YARD» المسافة بين المحطة التحويلية المعزولة بالغاز GIS الي محطة نهايات الكوابل «700» متر. هذه الكوابل تمر داخل دهليزين أو ما يسمى بـ «GALLERIES» وتقع هذه الدهاليز في مستويين مختلفين، اولهما يكون في مستوى «256-258» متر تحت سطح البحر، وخصص لمرور الكوابل المتجهة نحو الولاية الشمالية، اما الدهليز الاخر، فيرتفع الى مستوى 283متراً فوق سطح البحر لنقل الكوابل سعة «500» كيلوفولت، وهي الكوابل المتجهة نحو أم درمان وعطبرة، حيث انه عند محطة نهايات الكوابل، يوجد عدد من المحولات، وهناك محولان يسميان المحولات الذاتية AUTO TRANSFORMERS وهي المحولات الذاتية التي تغذي الولاية الشمالية حيث تقوم بخفضها من «500» ك.ف الى «220» ك.ف وايضا هناك نوع آخر من المحولات تسمى المفاعلات وتكمن مهمتها الاساسية في استقرار الشبكة عندما يتم ارسال الكهرباء عبر خط ناقل لمسافة طويلة «الى ام درمان» ولهذا فلابد من وجود مفاعلات لذلك حيث ان تشكيلة المفاعلات والمحولات الذاتية، هي ذات تشكيلة المحولات الرئيسية اي ان المحولات بجملتها تتكون من ثلاثة اوجه (للمحول الواحد).

فالمحولات الذاتية المتجهة الى الولاية الشمالية، تتكون من محولين ولكل محول ثلاث أوجه، وهي تمثل معاً ستة اوجه في مجملها كما ان هناك وجه سابع احتياطي وكذلك يتكون المفاعلان من ستة أوجه حيث ان المفاعل الأول، يربط المرخيات «1» والمفاعل الثاني، يربط المرخيات «2» وان الخط الناقل الى عطبرة، يخلو من المفاعلات وذلك لقصر المسافة الواقعة بين مروي وعطبرة ووفقاً للحسابات الكهربائية فان الامر لا يتطلب وجود أي مفاعل لذلك ولكن هناك مفاعل في محطة عطبرة عند نقطة الاستقبال «RECEIVING END» يعمل لضمان استقرار الشبكة عند التشغيل.

واشار المهندس محمد موسى الى ان ادارته بدأت الآن في اعمال التركيب بالنسبة للمحولات الرئيسية والمحطة التحويلية GIS والمحطة التحويلية «ساحة نهايات الكوابل» بسعة «500» كيلوفولت.

المنشط الرابع من مكونات عقد المحولات، يسمى المحطة التحويلية «ساحة المفاتيح» «SWITCHYARD» وهي المحطة المخصصة لنقل كهرباء الولاية الشمالية وكما قلت فمن ساحة نهايات الكوابل تنقل الكهرباء عبر ابراج الى ساحة المفاتيح ومكونات هذه المحطة هي مجموعة من المفاتيح والقواطع والفاصلات وغرفة للتحكم، تعمل على استقبال الكهرباء القادمة من ساحة نهايات الكوابل ليتم ارسالها عبر الخط الناقل الى الولاية الشمالية، لتمر عبر مدينة مروي متجهة الى مدينة دنقلا شمالاً.

هناك منشط خامس في عقد المحولات وهي مفاتيح المولدات GENERATORCIRCUIT BREAKERS والحديث مازال للمهندس محمد موسى، انه بعد خروج الكهرباء مباشرة من المولد، تمر عبر هذه المفاتيح -القواطع، ومن ثم الى قنوات التوصيل «BUS DUCTS» ومهمتها تتمثل في قطع الدائرة الكهربائية في هذا الموضع لفصل المولد عن المحول.

المنشط السادس هو نوع آخر من المحولات تسمى المحولات الخدمية «AUXILIARY SERVICE TRANSFORMERS» ويتكون من خمسة «5» محولات بمعدل محول واحد في كل بلوك من بلوكات محطة التوليد الخمس. وهي محولات ذات سعة صغيرة مقدارها 5MVA مهمتها الاساسية تزويد المحطة ومكوناتها جميعاً بالكهرباء وتشمل الاضاءة وتغذية المعدات والدفاعات والحماية والتحكم والتكييف أي كل مكونات المحطة يتم تغذيتها بواسطة هذه المحولات الخدمية.

هناك منشط سابع في عقد المحولات وهو مجموعة مفاتيح الضغط المتوسط 11KV & 33KV SWITCHGEAR وهي عبارة عن مفاتيح أو محطات صغيرة توجد بكل من ساحة نهايات الكوابل، وساحة المفاتيح في مجملها عبارة عن مفاتيح ذات سعة 33 كيلوفولت واخرى بمبنى التجميع «ERECTION BAY» «11KV SWITCHGEAR».

والمنشط الثامن هو كوابل الضغط العالي «500» كيلوفولت وهي تستخدم لأول مرة بالسودان وتربط المحطة التحويلية المعزولة بالغاز GIS بساحة نهايات الكوابل «POTHEAD YARD» وكذلك من المحولات الرئيسية الى المحطة التحويلية المعزولة بالغاز وآخر يمتد من ساحة نهايات الكوابل حتى ساحة المفاتيح ليغذي مفاتيح الـ 33KV. وهي مختلفة الاحجام «DIMENTION SIZE».

المنشط التاسع والاخير يتمثل في اجهزة الحماية والبطاريات ومانعات الصواعق. وقد راعت وحدة تنفيذ السدود ممثلة في الادارة العامة للتوليد كل المواصفات العالمية لحماية الاجهزة المكونة لعقود المحطة واجهزة عقد المحولات على وجه الخصوص كما حرصت على تطبيق واستخدام كافة المعايير الفنية العالمية وآخر ما توصلت اليه التكنولوجيا حرصاً وضماناً منها على جودة الاداء والتشغيل للمعدات.

مقطوع 
نقلا من مجلة سد مروي


----------



## عوض سليمان (24 أغسطس 2011)

يعجز لسانى عن شكرك مهندسنا الغالى رزق حجازى وغفر الله لك ولولديك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك وتقبل تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه الافلام القصيرة عن سد مروي
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsHuCIv8vKc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTgTR9ilciI
حقائق وارقام عن سد مروي
http://198.170.85.29/Lahmeyer-Merowe-Sudan-project-sheet.pdf


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمشاركات السابقة بخصوص هذا المشروع العملاق والاقتصادي فانني سانشر المزيد من الصور لمراحل التنفيذ لتسليط الضوء عليه والاستفادة من خبرة التنفيذ لهذا المشروع والذي وللاسف الشديد تعرض للتهميش والنقد الظام اكثر مما يستحق وذلك لاهداف مفضوحة واجندات مشبوهه.






















































































































Picture of the new city of amri for the displaced person.






























*Transmission lines:*








































































والى اللقاء في صور اخرى لمراحل التنفيذ
وان شاءالله اتمكن من التعليق على عدد من الصور
وشرح عناصر السد واسلوب التنفيذ من خلالها


----------



## boushy (25 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استكمالا للمشاركات السابقة بخصوص هذا المشروع العملاق والاقتصادي فانني سانشر المزيد من الصور لمراحل التنفيذ لتسليط الضوء عليه والاستفادة من خبرة التنفيذ لهذا المشروع والذي وللاسف الشديد تعرض للتهميش والنقد الظام اكثر مما يستحق وذلك لاهداف مفضوحة واجندات مشبوهه.
> 
> 
> ...



بعد الاطلاع علي الموضوع الجميييييل جدا جدا 
لايسعني الا ان اقول لك 
اكرمك الله في الدارين 
مهندس رزق حجاوي 
تقبل الله منك عملك 
وجزاك عنه الجنه ​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
استكمل معكم المراحل التنفيذية لسد مروي​ 



 


 


 


 

















 



























 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


​


----------



## image (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير مهندس رزق حجاوي وجعلك الله و ايانا و جميع المسلمين من عتقاء النار في هذي الليلة المباركة ومن المبشرين بالجنة.. 

بالفعل كما ذكر الزملاء اثريتنا بمعلومات لم نكن نعلمها من قبل عن السد بالرغم من وجودنا بالقرب منه 

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا و زدنا علما 

اكثروا من هذا الدعاء في هذه الليلة المباركة : اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا ​


----------



## الصاوي مصطفي النور (9 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا الف خير*


----------

